# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي الكمبيوتر والانترنت واجهزة الجيل الثالث >  >  ويندوز 8 - ثورة ثورة

## محمدين

*بما أنك أحد مستخدمي أنظمة ويندوز فبالتأكيد قد واجهتك العديد والعديد من المشاكل التي يصعب حصرها، وبالتأكيد قد عانيت من أمور لم يسبق للكثير من فنيي ومهندسي وأساتذة "مايكروسوفت" السماع بها أو المرور عليها.. ومنها : 

- البطء الشديد في التشغيل
- البطء الشديد في فتح الملفات
- الجهاز يغلق بشكل مفاجئ
- الجهاز لا يغلق إلا بالضغط المتواصل على زر التشغيل/الإقفال.
- البرامج لا تفتح
- الإنترنت بطئ
- برامج التعريف غير متوافقة من الويندوز
- عمل "فورمات" يأخذ وقت طويل جداً
- تحميل ويندوز جديد يتطلب ساعات وساعات..
- هل هنالك المزيد من المشاكل... بالتأكيد هنالك المزيد والمزيد.. 

مؤخراً.. قام موقع "مايكروسوفت" بالإعلان عن قرب إصدار نسخة جديد من أنظمة التشغيل وهي "ويندوز 8"، والمقدر طرحها بداية 2012، حسب "ستيف بالمر" المدير التنفيذي لشركة مايكروسوفت الذي أكد أن نسخة "ويندوز 8" الجديدة، ستكون أحد أخطر منتجات الشركة القادمة.  
لقد اعتمدت مايكروسوفت ومنذ النسخ الأولى من أنظمة التشغيل الخاصة بها، على "سياسة المخاطر" . وتعتمد هذه السياسة على اخذ الفائدة القصوى من أي منتج لم يلاقي نجاحاً ووضع هذه الفوائد في منتجاتها التالية. وهذا ما كان واضحاً في منتجها "ويندوز فيستا" الذي لم يلاقي النجاح المتوقع له، رغم ما يتمتع به من "حماية قصوى" كانت الأساس الذي بني عليه "ويندوز 7" لاحقاً. 
إن الإشاعات والتي أصبحت شبه مؤكدة.. تؤكد لمحبي ويندوز وعشاق الـ PC، أن النسخة 8 من ويندوز، ستشكل قفزة نوعية لهذا النظام العتيق، وستكون حجر الأساس الذي ستثق به وتعتمد عليه العديد من شركات الكمبيوتر العملاقة مثل (دل، أش بي، إيسر، أي بي أم... وغيرها) 
أهم ما يميز ويندوز 8 : 
- تحميل الويندوز بشكل كامل بـ 8 دقائق.
- الرجوع إلى حالة المصنع بـ دقيقتين.
- "مايكروسوفت ستور" للبرامج على غرار "أبل ستور"
- السرعة الكبيرة في تحديثات النظام
- العودة من حالة (الإسبات) بسرعة كبيرة.
- نظام (جهازي يعرفني) والذي سيشكل ثورة في أجهزة الكمبيوتر الشخصية. (الحتة دى مبالغة عديييل)
بحيث يقوم الجهاز من خلال (مجسات معينة) من التعرف على صاحبة وعاداته في التعامل مع الجهاز...
- السرعة وكل ما يتعلق بها.. في بدأ التشغيل، فتح البرامج، استخدام الإنترنت، إغلاق الجهاز .... وغيرها. 
بأمانة أحسن من كده ماف
نزلته عندى وكل ثانية متعة متجددة
أنصحكم به
ومن يحتاج نسخة منه أنا جاهز
*

----------


## ود الحلة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدين
					

- تحميل الويندوز بشكل كامل بـ 8 دقائق.
- الرجوع إلى حالة المصنع بـ دقيقتين.
- "مايكروسوفت ستور" للبرامج على غرار "أبل ستور"
- السرعة الكبيرة في تحديثات النظام
- العودة من حالة (الإسبات) بسرعة كبيرة.
- نظام (جهازي يعرفني) والذي سيشكل ثورة في أجهزة الكمبيوتر الشخصية. (الحتة دى مبالغة عديييل)
بحيث يقوم الجهاز من خلال (مجسات معينة) من التعرف على صاحبة وعاداته في التعامل مع الجهاز...
- السرعة وكل ما يتعلق بها.. في بدأ التشغيل، فتح البرامج، استخدام الإنترنت، إغلاق الجهاز .... وغيرها. 
بأمانة أحسن من كده ماف
نزلته عندى وكل ثانية متعة متجددة
أنصحكم به
ومن يحتاج نسخة منه أنا جاهز



مشكوووور على المعلومة وأنا بقرا في موضوعك كنت متوقع القى حاجة خاصة بالابل في الخصائص الجديدة :fgf2::fgf2::fgf2::fgf2:

ابل حاجة ماتخلص لم ولن تصل مايكروسوفت لمستوى أبل عيييييييييك 
الفرقة كبيرة شديد

هل تتوقع تعمل فلب للصور بيدك يعني تدورها باليد :mig001: زي اليد دي تقلبها اي اتجاه ( دا لابتوب بالمناسبة) دي اظن مايكروسوفت ما شافوها 


وهل وهل وهل ياخوي انا عندي ابل بدون انتي فايروس زي الورد ابل
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*معقول نزل؟
:ANSmile31:
الله يفكنا من 7 
...

*

----------


## hamdi73

*مشكور محمدين أنا أحتاج نسخة منه .

*

----------


## wd el7aj

*انا عايز

*

----------


## محمدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الحلة
					

مشكوووور على المعلومة وأنا بقرا في موضوعك كنت متوقع القى حاجة خاصة بالابل في الخصائص الجديدة :fgf2::fgf2::fgf2::fgf2:

ابل حاجة ماتخلص لم ولن تصل مايكروسوفت لمستوى أبل عيييييييييك 
الفرقة كبيرة شديد

هل تتوقع تعمل فلب للصور بيدك يعني تدورها باليد :mig001: زي اليد دي تقلبها اي اتجاه ( دا لابتوب بالمناسبة) دي اظن مايكروسوفت ما شافوها 


وهل وهل وهل ياخوي انا عندي ابل بدون انتي فايروس زي الورد ابل



 حقيقى الويندوز 8 يحتوى على ما يعرف بـ (الواجهة الفضائية - جوبتر) المأخوذ من الإسم الإنجليزى لكوكب المشترى ... وهى تحتوى على العديد من عناصر واجهة (ميترو) المستخدمة فى (ويندوز فون) .
بمعنى أن ويندوز 8 يعمل على تحويل أشكال التطبيقات التى تعمل فيه إلى نسخة يسهل التعامل معها عن طريق اللمس ... مثله مثل أى موبايل يعمل باللمس .
*

----------


## محمدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

معقول نزل؟

:ANSmile31:
الله يفكنا من 7 
...



 سينزل فى 2012م بإذن الله ... والنسخة التى لدى إهداء من شركة مايكروسوفت للتجريب وإبداء الملاحظات حولها بحكم عضويتى معهم ... وهى لا تحتاج لسيريال أو خلافه ... ويمكننى (كما قالوا) تنصيبها على 250 جهاز على الأقل.
*

----------


## محمدين

*أحبتى
من يرغب فى الويندوز رجاء إرسال عنوانه أو مقر عمله فى الخاص ... لتحديد كيفية إيصاله له.
*

----------


## مرهف

*يلا عجل لينا نزلها
ولا اديني ليها ارفعها علي الموقع
تخريمة:
ناس مايكروسوفت ديل حقارين والله
انا برضو عضو وvip كمان ليه ما رسلوا لي أجرب؟
...

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة wd el7aj
					

انا عايز



 


و انا وانا
*

----------


## عجبكو

*انا داااااااااااااير يا محمدين لمن تجي الجبل لذوا لي معاك
                        	*

----------


## wd el7aj

*يا محمدين انا خارج السودان اها مافي طريقة لي إني انزلها في النت؟؟ هل النسخة موجودة في موقع مايكروسوفت؟؟

*

----------


## سيزر

*وانا عايز نسخة كيف احصل عليها
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محمدين كالعادة روعة ونكران ذات
صفوة الصفوة الله يديك العافية
*

----------


## brokhia

*متعنا بيهو بالله
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدين
					

أحبتى
من يرغب فى الويندوز رجاء إرسال عنوانه أو مقر عمله فى الخاص ... لتحديد كيفية إيصاله له.



هل انت جادُ فيما تقول .... ام درجات الحرارة العالية اصابتك بالهزيان ؟؟؟

:wa2o::wa2o::wa2o::wa2o::wa2o::wa2o::wa2o:
                        	*

----------


## awadco2010

*شكرا انا احتاج نسخه
                        	*

----------


## محمدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة jafaros
					

هل انت جادُ فيما تقول .... ام درجات الحرارة العالية اصابتك بالهزيان ؟؟؟

:wa2o::wa2o::wa2o::wa2o::wa2o::wa2o::wa2o:



 لا لا ... كان كده خليناها عدييييييييييل وما داير معاكم.
على العموم دى صورة سطح المكتب من جهازى

ودى My Computer

*

----------


## باجيو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدين
					

 لا لا ... كان كده خليناها عدييييييييييل وما داير معاكم.
على العموم دى صورة سطح المكتب من جهازى

ودى My Computer




دي اسما الحندكة ههههههههههه:21:
                        	*

----------


## محمدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة باجيو
					

دي اسما الحنكة ههههههههههه:21:



 أبداً والله ما قصدى أحنِّك زول ولا حاجة
بس للتأكيد
لكن فى النهاية جانا إحباط وخليناها
*

----------


## باجيو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدين
					

 أبداً والله ما قصدى أحنِّك زول ولا حاجة
بس للتأكيد
لكن فى النهاية جانا إحباط وخليناها



الاحباط جاك من وين
اكثر من عشرة اعضاء تاخدم بجريرة عضوء واحد:lop:
                        	*

----------


## شمس الدين شريف

*أبريل وأنتهى ما أظنو الحكاية تكون كذبة أبريل يا زول بياناتي في الخاص بتاعك يا محمدين ويعطيل العافية أرسل 
*

----------


## محمدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة باجيو
					

الاحباط جاك من وين
اكثر من عشرة اعضاء تاخدم بجريرة عضوء واحد:lop:



 معليش ... وزى ما بيقولوا
بصلة بايظة بتبوظ الشوال كلو
هسى الواحد حيخسر شنو لو قال خير أو سكت ؟!!!.
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ههههههههههههههه
انا داير 0122929854
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدين
					

بما أنك أحد مستخدمي أنظمة ويندوز فبالتأكيد قد واجهتك العديد والعديد من المشاكل التي يصعب حصرها، وبالتأكيد قد عانيت من أمور لم يسبق للكثير من فنيي ومهندسي وأساتذة "مايكروسوفت" السماع بها أو المرور عليها.. ومنها : 

- البطء الشديد في التشغيل
- البطء الشديد في فتح الملفات
- الجهاز يغلق بشكل مفاجئ
- الجهاز لا يغلق إلا بالضغط المتواصل على زر التشغيل/الإقفال.
- البرامج لا تفتح
- الإنترنت بطئ
- برامج التعريف غير متوافقة من الويندوز
- عمل "فورمات" يأخذ وقت طويل جداً
- تحميل ويندوز جديد يتطلب ساعات وساعات..
- هل هنالك المزيد من المشاكل... بالتأكيد هنالك المزيد والمزيد.. 

مؤخراً.. قام موقع "مايكروسوفت" بالإعلان عن قرب إصدار نسخة جديد من أنظمة التشغيل وهي "ويندوز 8"، والمقدر طرحها بداية 2012، حسب "ستيف بالمر" المدير التنفيذي لشركة مايكروسوفت الذي أكد أن نسخة "ويندوز 8" الجديدة، ستكون أحد أخطر منتجات الشركة القادمة.  
لقد اعتمدت مايكروسوفت ومنذ النسخ الأولى من أنظمة التشغيل الخاصة بها، على "سياسة المخاطر" . وتعتمد هذه السياسة على اخذ الفائدة القصوى من أي منتج لم يلاقي نجاحاً ووضع هذه الفوائد في منتجاتها التالية. وهذا ما كان واضحاً في منتجها "ويندوز فيستا" الذي لم يلاقي النجاح المتوقع له، رغم ما يتمتع به من "حماية قصوى" كانت الأساس الذي بني عليه "ويندوز 7" لاحقاً. 
إن الإشاعات والتي أصبحت شبه مؤكدة.. تؤكد لمحبي ويندوز وعشاق الـ PC، أن النسخة 8 من ويندوز، ستشكل قفزة نوعية لهذا النظام العتيق، وستكون حجر الأساس الذي ستثق به وتعتمد عليه العديد من شركات الكمبيوتر العملاقة مثل (دل، أش بي، إيسر، أي بي أم... وغيرها) 
أهم ما يميز ويندوز 8 : 
- تحميل الويندوز بشكل كامل بـ 8 دقائق.
- الرجوع إلى حالة المصنع بـ دقيقتين.
- "مايكروسوفت ستور" للبرامج على غرار "أبل ستور"
- السرعة الكبيرة في تحديثات النظام
- العودة من حالة (الإسبات) بسرعة كبيرة.
- نظام (جهازي يعرفني) والذي سيشكل ثورة في أجهزة الكمبيوتر الشخصية. (الحتة دى مبالغة عديييل)
بحيث يقوم الجهاز من خلال (مجسات معينة) من التعرف على صاحبة وعاداته في التعامل مع الجهاز...
- السرعة وكل ما يتعلق بها.. في بدأ التشغيل، فتح البرامج، استخدام الإنترنت، إغلاق الجهاز .... وغيرها. 
بأمانة أحسن من كده ماف
نزلته عندى وكل ثانية متعة متجددة
أنصحكم به
ومن يحتاج نسخة منه أنا جاهز



وريني بس دربها واقيفو فراجة
                        	*

----------


## hamdi73

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدين
					

 لا لا ... كان كده خليناها عدييييييييييل وما داير معاكم.
على العموم دى صورة سطح المكتب من جهازى

ودى My Computer




نحنا دايرين صورة المكتب زاتو سطحو خليهو ما دايرنوا . :1 (11):
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدين
					

 لا لا ... كان كده خليناها عدييييييييييل وما داير معاكم.
على العموم دى صورة سطح المكتب من جهازى

ودى My Computer




واااااااااااو ياله من رائع 
كيف يمكنني الحصول علي  نسخة منه 
تقبل أعتذاري يارجل لقد كنت امزح
                        	*

----------


## azzreem

*السلام اخي الكريم محمدين محتاج اجدع لي في الخاص
 وشكرا
                        	*

----------


## مبارك علي حسين

*بالله اسعفني به واكون شاكر ومقدر
*

----------


## قوز اللحمر

*وانا رغم انى برلوم كمبيوترات يعنى الفرق بينى وبينكم زى الفرق بين ابل وماكروسوفت
                        	*

----------


## الحافظ محمدصالح

*ياريت تجود علينا يا اخينا بنسخة على هذا الايميل  [email protected] ولك مني خالص الود والاحترام   المريخي حتى النخاع   الحافظ
                        	*

----------


## ود إدريس

*الحقنا بى واحد يا شاب
                        	*

----------


## أبو لوليد

*موضوع قوي,
                        	*

----------

